#  Krankheiten >   Krampfadern, Schmerzen, was tun? >

## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Wie manche von Euch wissen, plage ich mich am rechten Bein mit ausgeprägten Krampfadern herum. Nun hatte ich dieses Jahr im Sommer schon eine Thrombophlebitis und habe Heparin gespritzt. Ich habe auch Kompressionsstrümpfe, die ich mal mehr, mal weniger trage! 
Seit ein paar Tagen nun habe ich richtig Schmerzen in dem Bein und auch wieder eine gerötete, heiße und druckschmerzhafte Stelle in dem Bereich, ca. 3 x 2 cm groß. Habe heute einen Arzttermin deshalb und werde dann evtl. wieder Heparin bekommen.  
Um die Operation drücke ich mich, zumal mir 2 Ärzte unabhängig voneinander gesagt haben, das wäre nichts und das brauch man nicht zu operieren, außer mich stört es vom kosmetischen Aspekt her. Das tut es zwar, aber nicht so sehr, daß ich mich da unbedingt wegen auf den Op-Tisch lege. 
Das Bein ist sowieso immer einen Zentimeter dicker als das linke. Es ist zur Zeit auch nicht heiß oder livide verfärbt oder sonstige Anzeichen für eine tiefe Beinvenenthrombose. Aber ich habe halt diese Schmerzen und bin auch etwas beunruhigt.  
Selbst wenn ich heute wieder Heparin bekomme, meine Frage ist eigentlich, was kann ich tun außer OP? Ich mache mich jedes Mal, wenn ich Schmerzen in dem Bein habe verrückt wg. Thrombose. Nächtliche Wadenkrämpfe habe ich mit Magnesium so lala im Griff, einiges kommt halt von den blöden Krampfadern an Krämpfen.  
Muß sowas immer operiert werden? Was passiert, wenn ich das noch länger rauszögere? Leider gibt mir kein Mensch eine Antwort darauf, so daß ich Euch jetzt einfach mal frage! 
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch den ein oder anderen Tip bezüglich der Schmerzen. Die treten mit Vorliebe abends oder sogar erst im Bett auf, wenn das Bein zur Ruhe kommt. 
Leicht gefrustete Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Andrea, 
ich würde dir raten, deine Strümpfe regelmäßig zu Tragen.
Das dürfte dir schon helfen.
Und Bewegung ist wichtig, denn bei Bewegung wird durch die Muskelpumpe das Blut besser transportiert. 
Aber lass die Schmerzen auf jeden Fall abklären, und warte damit nicht zu lange. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Jaja, das mit den Kompressionsstrümpfen ist so eine Sache, zur Zeit trage ich sie sehr regelmäßig. Schmerzen seit gestern besser, war bei meiner Hausärztin, spritze Heparin und nehme Voltaren. Heparin noch bis nächsten Dienstag, dann sollte es vorbei sein, sonst Wiedervorstellung am Mittwoch bei ihr.  
Nächstes Jahr geht es ins KH, bin es leid, auch wenn die Varizen wiederkommen, aber dann habe ich wenigstens mal eine zeitlang Ruhe! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Medizinmann99

Hallo,  http://www.horusmedia.de/1997-rezept/rezept.php
Möglicherweise wäre das in Deinem Fall hilfreich. 
Soferne Du keine Schwermetallvergiftung hast kannst auch Antioxidantien hochdosiert nehmen, gut wär hier wahrscheinlich auch MSM.  
  Auch ein gutes Gymnastiktraining wäre sicherlich hilfreich: 
Leider darf ich keine genauen Angaben hier machen hat es geheißen. Aber nur als Tipp MSM wird üblicherweise mindestens 10 fach überteuert verkauft und zwar in schlechterer Qualität als bei der Quelle die nur 1fach kostet. Irgendein Gynmastiktraining zu machen macht keinen Sinn (die meisten sind Schrott) es muß das sein das ich genannt habe - hatte, bis es entfernt wurde mit dem Hinweis auf Werbung.  
Liebe Grüße 
Medizinmann

----------

